# Navionics question



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I have the card for my Helix 5 and just put the chip into the computer. Looked at a few lakes and seen a few spots I would like to mark. Says that function is only available in mobile. Question is if I buy the app will those spots load to my card to be viewed on my Helix or will I have to use my phone to navigate to the marks?


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

You cannot mark spots on your computer and load them to the card. If you buy the app the spots you mark will only show on the mobile app.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

That’s what I was thinking, seems like a major flaw in the coding. Wouldn’t it make much more sense for the consumer to have all of their data in one place, or at least transfer from the mobile ap to the card to use on the lake!


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

float4fish said:


> That’s what I was thinking, seems like a major flaw in the coding. Wouldn’t it make much more sense for the consumer to have all of their data in one place, or at least transfer from the mobile ap to the card to use on the lake!


The new Lowrance Units with WiFi can transfer data back and forth with the mobile app


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

This link might help you out:
https://www.navionics.com/fin/charts/features/plotter-sync/navico-how-to


----------

